# This forum has literally zero clue about what a long midface is



## BonesAndHarmony (Mar 8, 2020)

I'm literally tired of having to see people on here calling everybody whose nose is 1 mm longer than Lachowski's ''long midface''.
So let's it clear it out once and for all:
This is NOT a long midface





This is NOT a long midface




This is NOT a long midface




This is NOT a long midface




These are all longish midfaces at worst and are even ideal and high class.
While this is a long midface:




This is a long midface




This is a long midface




This is a long midface




Learn the difference for fucks' sake.


----------



## Deleted member 3202 (Mar 8, 2020)

I wonder how many users have roped because of the lack of understanding when it comes to long midfaces.


----------



## needsolution (Mar 8, 2020)

Long midface = basically narrow face with lack of fwhr.


----------



## Deleted member 4887 (Mar 8, 2020)

Long midface in my vocabulary is longish- long. Longish midface is a flaw 90% of the time no getting around it


----------



## Deleted member 3202 (Mar 8, 2020)

needsolution said:


> Long midface = basically narrow face with lack of fwhr.


MSE is an FWHRcel's savior.


----------



## Deleted member 4310 (Mar 8, 2020)

needsolution said:


> Long midface = basically narrow face with lack of fwhr.


Also when chin and jaw is weak, you can get away with a slightly long midface if your other features are good. Look at Ian somerhalder.


----------



## needsolution (Mar 8, 2020)

Swescension said:


> Also when chin and jaw is weak, you can get away with a slightly long midface if your other features are good. Look at Ian somerhalder.


Ian midface isnt slighty long. 
Its below 0.9 mark. 
Depending on picture you can get 0.85-0.87 ratio which is considered as long. He is saved by huge jaw and good fwhr.


----------



## Deleted member 3202 (Mar 8, 2020)

Swescension said:


> Also when chin and jaw is weak, you can get away with a slightly long midface if your other features are good. Look at Ian somerhalder.


His is weak? I'm sensing a PSL autist within my perimeter. Plus, I believe that the mandible is the only part of a mans face that can't be saved by harmony.


----------



## Deleted member 4310 (Mar 8, 2020)

needsolution said:


> Ian midface isnt slighty long.
> Its below 0.9 mark.
> Depending on picture you can get 0.85-0.87 ratio which is considered as long. He is saved by huge jaw and good fwhr.


Check out Paul Wesley, his midface is a fucking landing strip and he is a Chad.


AleksVs said:


> His is weak? I'm sensing a PSL autist within my perimeter. Plus, I believe that the mandible is the only part of a mans face that can't be saved by harmony.


Wdym? I used Ian as an example of a Chad with a long midface who has good features like chin and jaw


----------



## Deleted member 3202 (Mar 8, 2020)

Swescension said:


> Check out Paul Wesley, his midface is a fucking landing strip and he is a Chad.


Odd looking, I don't know if I'd call him chad or not tbqh.


----------



## needsolution (Mar 8, 2020)

Swescension said:


> Check out Paul Wesley, his midface is a fucking landing strip and he is a Chad.
> 
> Wdym? I used Ian as an example of a Chad with a long midface who has good features like chin and jaw


You mean this guy from Vampire Diaries? 
I have watched all seasons and i think his midface is fine, more than that i think its compact tier, but i must check it later.


----------



## Deleted member 4310 (Mar 8, 2020)

AleksVs said:


> Odd looking, I don't know if I'd call him chad or not tbqh.


Jfl if you Think that he can't slay, he looks like a Chad would do irl


----------



## Deleted member 3202 (Mar 8, 2020)

Swescension said:


> Jfl if you Think that he can't slay, he looks like a Chad would do irl


Did I say he can't slay? I just said I don't think he's chad, there's something off about him, it may just be me though. But I think he's still good looking, just not chad-tier, it's the eyes I think.


----------



## Deleted member 4310 (Mar 8, 2020)

AleksVs said:


> Did I say he can't slay? I just said I don't think he's chad, there's something off about him, it may just be me though. But I think he's still good looking, just not chad-tier, it's the eyes I think.


It's over for him, he has 5000 posts on .co


----------



## needsolution (Mar 8, 2020)

Swescension said:


> It's over for him, he has 5000 posts on .co


I have 21000


----------



## Deleted member 3202 (Mar 8, 2020)

Swescension said:


> It's over for him, he has 5000 posts on .co


Actually, I might believe you since Jordan Barrett has stated that he viewed Looksmax.me. . . . .


Edit: Lookism.net


----------



## needsolution (Mar 8, 2020)

AleksVs said:


> Actually, I might believe you since Jordan Barrett has stated that he viewed Looksmax.me. . . . .


He viewed lookism.


----------



## Deleted member 3202 (Mar 8, 2020)

needsolution said:


> He viewed lookism.


I thought he viewed this too.


----------



## needsolution (Mar 8, 2020)

AleksVs said:


> I thought he viewed this too.


I bet he did but all we have proved is that he saw lookism threads.


----------



## AutisticBeaner (Mar 8, 2020)

well technicaly everything longer than this should be considered a long midface because that means there's a deviation from what's ideal


----------



## Deleted member 3202 (Mar 8, 2020)

AutisticBeaner said:


> well technicaly everything longer than this should be considered a long midface because that means there's a deviation from what's ideal
> View attachment 299746


That looks bad.


----------



## AutisticBeaner (Mar 8, 2020)

AleksVs said:


> That looks bad.


but its ideal


----------



## Deleted member 3202 (Mar 8, 2020)

AutisticBeaner said:


> but its ideal


No it's not, short midface is a meme.

Short midface = little hobbit face

Even Jordan Barrett would look better if you made is midface longer.

Edit: What do you mean by "Huh?"? Aren't you saying that his midface is ideal (which it's not)?


----------



## AutisticBeaner (Mar 8, 2020)

AleksVs said:


> No it's not, short midface is a meme.
> 
> Short midface = little hobbit face
> 
> Even Jordan Barrett would look better if you made is midface longer.


you're suggesting a misdeveloped maxilla looks better than a perfect one?


----------



## Deleted member 3202 (Mar 8, 2020)

AutisticBeaner said:


> you're suggesting a misdeveloped maxilla looks better than a perfect one?


Forwards growth is good, but too upwards grown is feminine. And no, I'm not coping here since I have a medium to short midface (I wish mine were longer tbh). medium to slightly longish is ideal.


----------



## Deleted member 2933 (Mar 8, 2020)

This is a meme forum.


----------



## Deleted member 3202 (Mar 8, 2020)

SirGey said:


> This is a meme forum.


Either the moderators need to add an age restriction (I wouldn't advise that since Looksmaxxing is more effective when you're younger Imo) or ban "memers." I wish this forum was like the jawsurgery forum.


----------



## BonesAndHarmony (Mar 8, 2020)

dohbeep said:


> Long midface in my vocabulary is longish- long. Longish midface is a flaw 90% of the time no getting around it


It isn't. It's ideal. Literally almost all male models have a longish midface.


----------



## Deleted member 4887 (Mar 8, 2020)

I meant longish midface ratio, is that what you meant? I should've been more clear


----------



## BonesAndHarmony (Mar 8, 2020)

dohbeep said:


> I meant longish midface ratio, is that what you meant? I should've been more clear


Yeah, I meant longish midface is ideal. Actual long midface = over.
Check out this thread from lookism https://lookism.net/threads/overly-compact-midface-is-a-genuine-death-sentence.209536/


----------



## oldcell (Mar 8, 2020)

Balou and KEanu Reeves dont have long midface, but slightly longer which is ideal


----------



## BonesAndHarmony (Mar 8, 2020)

oldcell said:


> Balou and KEanu Reeves dont have long midface, but slightly longer which is ideal


Exactly.


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Mar 8, 2020)

BonesAndHarmony said:


> Yeah, I meant longish midface is ideal. Actual long midface = over.
> Check out this thread from lookism https://lookism.net/threads/overly-compact-midface-is-a-genuine-death-sentence.209536/


Cope thread 

Short Midface due to lowset eyebrows look low class 

Chico has a short midface with high set eyebrows which is the perfect combination


----------



## BonesAndHarmony (Mar 8, 2020)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> Cope thread
> 
> Short Midface due to lowset eyebrows look low class
> 
> Chico has a short midface with high set eyebrows which is the perfect combination


Chico's midface is not even that short. I'm sure it's longer than DiCaprio's for example. Short midface looks just as shit as a long midface.


----------



## DianabolDownie (Mar 8, 2020)

SirGey said:


> This is a meme forum.


fax


----------



## Blackpill3d (Mar 8, 2020)

also people dont realise that narrow skull is far worse than just long midface
long midface like <1.8 fwhr is still doable with wide skull


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Mar 8, 2020)

BonesAndHarmony said:


> Chico's midface is not even that short. I'm sure it's longer than DiCaprio's for example. Short midface looks just as shit as a long midface.


Yes it is 
His fwhr is 1.85 and this was measured with brow-upper lip / bizygo method


----------



## needsolution (Mar 8, 2020)

Blackpill3d said:


> also people dont realise that narrow skull is far worse than just long midface
> long midface like <1.8 fwhr is still doable with wide skull


Wtf are you talking about. 


PubertyMaxxer said:


> Yes it is
> His fwhr is 1.85 and this was measured with brow-upper lip / bizygo method


Again lol xddd
DiCaprio 1.85 fwhr xdd?


----------



## Lorsss (Mar 8, 2020)

in before
@medialcanthuscel


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Mar 8, 2020)

needsolution said:


> Wtf are you talking about.
> 
> Again lol xddd
> DiCaprio 1.85 fwhr xdd?


Chicos fwhr is 1.85 and he has high set eyebrows so his perceived fwhr is even higher


----------



## rydofx (Mar 8, 2020)

Horse spotted


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Mar 8, 2020)

needsolution said:


> Wtf are you talking about.
> 
> Again lol xddd
> DiCaprio 1.85 fwhr xdd?


High Set Eyebrows is what makes men look higher class when combined with short philtrum + nose


----------



## Nosecel (Mar 8, 2020)

So, how the fuck should I know if I have long midface?


----------



## Stingray (Mar 8, 2020)

I strongly disagree with much that has been said in this thread. This guy definitely has a LONG midface which would look substantially better if it was SHORTER.




It is longer than the average person's midface and anyone who knows their shit knows that averageness and dimorphism are the foundations of attractiveness.

This is a horseface. It is so extremely long that it dominates his appearance. OVER




This is a short midface. Despite being shorter than average it still looks good. This is why people say having a compact midface preferable to a long one.




This is an average length midface with a ratio of 1. The ideal midface length. Not "slightly long" like some people like to say is ideal.


----------



## Deleted member 5204 (Mar 8, 2020)

Stingray said:


> I strongly disagree with much that has been said in this thread. This guy definitely has a LONG midface which would look substantially better if it was SHORTER.
> View attachment 299853
> 
> It is longer than the average person's midface and anyone who knows their shit knows that averageness and dimorphism are the foundations of attractiveness.
> ...


How to know midface I want to calculate


----------



## DarknLost (Mar 8, 2020)

It did know before,but the forum became way more low IQ over time as newbies joined


----------



## Mr.cope (Mar 8, 2020)




----------



## DianabolDownie (Mar 8, 2020)

ManANamNahMan said:


> How to know midface I want to calculate


ipd / top of lip


----------



## Stingray (Mar 8, 2020)

ManANamNahMan said:


> How to know midface I want to calculate


Get a straight on picture of the face taken from at least a few feet away.

Midface length = IPD / Vertical distance between the pupil and the top of the lip


----------



## ArabIncel (Mar 8, 2020)

@Stingray would this guys midface be considered “long” or just “slightly long”? I attached three pictures of him below.


----------



## Greeicy (Mar 8, 2020)

Holy fucking lmaoooo i deadass have yet to see a midface longer than mine. It's really over.


----------



## Deleted member 5204 (Mar 8, 2020)

Stingray said:


> I strongly disagree with much that has been said in this thread. This guy definitely has a LONG midface which would look substantially better if it was SHORTER.
> View attachment 299853
> 
> It is longer than the average person's midface and anyone who knows their shit knows that averageness and dimorphism are the foundations of attractiveness.
> ...


Mine is 0.9252032520325203


----------



## Stingray (Mar 8, 2020)

ManANamNahMan said:


> Mine is 0.9252032520325203


Slightly long. Not over tier


----------



## LowTierNormie (Mar 8, 2020)

There is a difference beetwen a midface being longer than average and a midface being long. Good thread OP


----------



## Stingray (Mar 8, 2020)

ArabIncel said:


> @Stingray would this guys midface be considered “long” or just “slightly long”? I attached three pictures of him below.


Slightly long







Actually long tbh. This pic you dm'd me is more accurate


----------



## medialcanthuscel (Mar 8, 2020)

oldcell said:


> Balou and KEanu Reeves dont have long midface, but slightly longer which is ideal


extreme coping


















this is what make women wet


----------



## Stingray (Mar 8, 2020)

@Lorsss Why is this thread pinned? @BonesAndHarmony didn't even measure any of the midfaces in his examples. Shit thread.


----------



## oldcell (Mar 8, 2020)

medialcanthuscel said:


> extreme coping
> 
> 
> 
> ...





medialcanthuscel said:


> extreme coping
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nah this is ideal midface
This is gentleman that makes pussy wet


----------



## godlikesz (Mar 8, 2020)

AleksVs said:


> No it's not, short midface is a meme.
> 
> Short midface = little hobbit face
> 
> ...









long midface of peace , longer than my dick


----------



## BonesAndHarmony (Mar 8, 2020)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> Yes it is
> His fwhr is 1.85 and this was measured with brow-upper lip / bizygo method


His midface is not short. It's more like compact, medium.


Stingray said:


> I strongly disagree with much that has been said in this thread. This guy definitely has a LONG midface which would look substantially better if it was SHORTER.
> View attachment 299853
> 
> It is longer than the average person's midface and anyone who knows their shit knows that averageness and dimorphism are the foundations of attractiveness.
> ...


You literally have no idea what you are you talking about. Also jfl at using that type of calculation, you do realize that wide set eyes have an influence on it? I've heard Stingray was a female account on lookism, this would explain a couple of things. Only a female would spout so much nonsense in one thread.


----------



## ArabIncel (Mar 8, 2020)

BonesAndHarmony said:


> His midface is not short. It's more like compact, medium.
> 
> You literally have no idea what you are you talking about. Also jfl at using that type of calculation, you do realize that wide set eyes have an influence on it? I've heard Stingray was a female account on lookism, this would explain a couple of things. Only a female would spout so much nonsense in one thread.



that’s the standard calculation for midface though? Also Stingray, using this standard calculation, measured one of the dudes you posted midface to be sub 0.90. It’s pretty much general consensus that the ideal midface is 1.00 with an acceptable range of 0.91-1.09 (where, of course, the closer to 1.00 the better). 0.90 and below is clearly long *period* and 1.10 and above is clearly short *period*. So when you post a guy saying he doesn’t have a long midface and the measurement comes out to be below 0.90 (over 0.10 away from the ideal 1.00!), then that is without a doubt a long midface. So what exactly is your point?


----------



## Stingray (Mar 8, 2020)

BonesAndHarmony said:


> You literally have no idea what you are you talking about. Also jfl at using that type of calculation, you do realize that wide set eyes have an influence on it? I've heard Stingray was a female account on lookism, this would explain a couple of things. Only a female would spout so much nonsense in one thread.


I understand this but the examples I have posted have IPD within the realm of average.

You need to quantify what you are saying! How do you determine whether a midface is long or not? 

I am not a female lol. I have posted myself a few times on this forum.


----------



## BonesAndHarmony (Mar 8, 2020)

Stingray said:


> I understand this but the examples I have posted have IPD within the realm of average.
> 
> You need to quantify what you are saying! How do you determine whether a midface is long or not?
> 
> I am not a female lol. I have posted myself a few times on this forum.


First off, shorter noses are not more dimorphic. That's absolutely wrong. Men have on average longer noses than women and that's a biological fact. Secondly, the standard formula you used is retarded because IPD influences the outcome and thinking that wide set eyes can overcompensate for a long midface is stupid, on what planet are wide set eyes ideal? Wide set eyes look like shit and unharmonious. Thirdly, Chico , just like DiCaprio, belongs to the category of prettyboys meaning his nose has to be shorter by default. If his midface was longer he would be no longer be a pure prettyboy but rather more dimorphic. And you basically indirectly confirmed the idea that slighty longer midfaces are ideal since Chico has actually a longer midface than your stereotypical prettyboy and it's not a case that Chico is considered the best looking prettyboy. Finally, my suggestion for quantifying midface lenght is a simple measurement from nasion to tip of the nose plus philtrum lenght. It works in most cases except if your skull is tiny or of superhuman size.


----------



## didntreadlol (Mar 8, 2020)

*if you dont have barrett midface and fwhr then kill urself tbh*


----------



## Deleted member 3202 (Mar 8, 2020)

BonesAndHarmony said:


> Secondly, the standard formula you used is retarded because IPD influences the outcome and thinking that wide set eyes can overcompensate for a long midface is stupid, on what planet are wide set eyes ideal? Wide set eyes look like shit and unharmonious.


Wide IPD looks good Imo.


Swescension said:


> Check out Paul Wesley, his midface is a fucking landing strip and he is a Chad.
> 
> Wdym? I used Ian as an example of a Chad with a long midface who has good features like chin and jaw


Sorry, I misunderstood what you were saying, I should probably pay attention to detail more often.


----------



## Stingray (Mar 8, 2020)

BonesAndHarmony said:


> First off, shorter noses are not more dimorphic. That's absolutely wrong. Men have on average longer noses than women and that's a biological fact. Secondly, the standard formula you used is retarded because IPD influences the outcome and thinking that wide set eyes can overcompensate for a long midface is stupid, on what planet are wide set eyes ideal? Wide set eyes look like shit and unharmonious. Thirdly, Chico , just like DiCaprio, belongs to the category of prettyboys meaning his nose has to be shorter by default. If his midface was longer he would be no longer be a pure prettyboy but rather more dimorphic. And you basically indirectly confirmed the idea that slighty longer midfaces are ideal since Chico has actually a longer midface than your stereotypical prettyboy and it's not a case that Chico is considered the best looking prettyboy. Finally, my suggestion for quantifying midface lenght is a simple measurement from nasion to tip of the nose plus philtrum lenght. It works in most cases except if your skull is tiny or of superhuman size.


Let's agree to disagree.


----------



## Deleted member 678 (Mar 8, 2020)

is a midface 0.957 fine? thats almost 1, thats what i measured


----------



## mido the slayer (Mar 8, 2020)

Average midface > all


----------



## medialcanthuscel (Mar 8, 2020)

@BonesAndHarmony suck my dick bitch


----------



## BonesAndHarmony (Mar 8, 2020)

medialcanthuscel said:


> @BonesAndHarmony suck my dick bitch


Kys faggot, jump off a bridge (in minecraft)


----------



## Deleted member 4671 (Mar 8, 2020)




----------



## Andros (Mar 9, 2020)

JFL my little bro midface is 1.3
Does it get longer with puberty?


----------



## Cope (Mar 9, 2020)

"Long midface" is used as a blanket term here for low fWHR, dolichocephalic skull, unequal facial thirds, etc., but I agree users should use the term correctly.


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Mar 9, 2020)

Andros said:


> JFL my little bro midface is 1.3
> Does it get longer with puberty?


1.3 is way to small so hopefully


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Mar 9, 2020)

Longish midface simply means that you have a lower chance of being able to pull off the pretty boy look. A longish midface isnt necessarily a bad trait -- so long as your FWHR can compensate for it. 

.9 midface ratio is fine, but below that is pushing it.
1.1 midface ratio is good, but above that is pushing it.

Reminder, there is no "ideal ratio". these ideals completely depend on numerous factors from person to person.


----------



## Hades (Mar 9, 2020)

This forum has zero clue about a lot of things though to be fair


----------



## needsolution (Mar 9, 2020)

Fuk said:


> Longish midface simply means that you have a lower chance of being able to pull off the pretty boy look. A longish midface isnt necessarily a bad trait -- so long as your FWHR can compensate for it.
> 
> .9 midface ratio is fine, but below that is pushing it.
> 1.1 midface ratio is good, but above that is pushing it.
> ...


Funny cuz most prettyboys have longer midface.


----------



## Striking resemblance (Mar 9, 2020)

Swescension said:


> Check out Paul Wesley, his midface is a fucking landing strip and he is a Chad.
> 
> Wdym? I used Ian as an example of a Chad with a long midface who has good features like chin and jaw


This dude?
He has over 1.0 mfr!


----------



## Usum (Mar 9, 2020)

Good news for me.


----------



## FaceandHFD (Mar 9, 2020)

*sub 2.0 FWHR = LONG MIDFACE AND/OR SMALL SKULL*


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Mar 9, 2020)

needsolution said:


> Funny cuz most prettyboys have longer midface.


ideally they wouldnt

not saying its a necessity tho


----------



## typekkk (Mar 9, 2020)

Swescension said:


> Also when chin and jaw is weak, you can get away with a slightly long midface if your other features are good. Look at Ian somerhalder.


Hej


----------



## Deleted member 4887 (Mar 9, 2020)

Who has the longest midface in 2020? Celebrities or IG users you know?


----------



## SayNoToRotting (Mar 10, 2020)

Thanks for giving us insight about what you look like.


----------



## Uglyandfat (Mar 11, 2020)

AleksVs said:


> I wonder how many users have roped because of the lack of understanding when it comes to long midfaces.


I was convinced I have the longest mid face when rly I’m just average JFL


----------



## Senssei (Mar 11, 2020)

BonesAndHarmony said:


> First off, shorter noses are not more dimorphic. That's absolutely wrong. Men have on average longer noses than women and that's a biological fact. Secondly, the standard formula you used is retarded because IPD influences the outcome and thinking that wide set eyes can overcompensate for a long midface is stupid, on what planet are wide set eyes ideal? Wide set eyes look like shit and unharmonious. Thirdly, Chico , just like DiCaprio, belongs to the category of prettyboys meaning his nose has to be shorter by default. If his midface was longer he would be no longer be a pure prettyboy but rather more dimorphic. And you basically indirectly confirmed the idea that slighty longer midfaces are ideal since Chico has actually a longer midface than your stereotypical prettyboy and it's not a case that Chico is considered the best looking prettyboy. Finally, my suggestion for quantifying midface lenght is a simple measurement from nasion to tip of the nose plus philtrum lenght. It works in most cases except if your skull is tiny or of superhuman size.



Wide set eyes eyes (just like close set eyes) can look very harmonious if you have the right eyebrow spacing and nasal bridge definition to pull it off:









IPD/ES RATIO/EME ANGLE is borderline meaningless for harmony


IPD, ESRATIO and EME angle have a moderate impact at best on facial harmony. There are other major factors that impact the impression we get conscerning the eyes spacing on someones face, mostly EYEBROW SPACING and NASAL BRIDGE/NASION DEFINITION. I saw alot of people wondering how someone with...




looksmax.org


----------



## Vermilioncore (Mar 11, 2020)

Bumo


----------



## Mr.cope (Mar 11, 2020)

Andros said:


> JFL my little bro midface is 1.3
> Does it get longer with puberty?


How old is he everyone’s midface is compact when they’re young. And then gravity comes


----------



## Andros (Mar 11, 2020)

Mr.cope said:


> How old is he everyone’s midface is compact when they’re young. And then gravity comes


12


----------



## Deleted member 678 (Mar 11, 2020)

barrett would look better with a longer face


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Mar 11, 2020)

prettymuchfuxed said:


> barrett would look better with a longer face


Cope


----------



## Deleted member 678 (Mar 11, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> Cope


hed be better with a slightly longer midface and oval face shape. oval is the best face shape


----------



## Deleted member 4310 (Mar 11, 2020)

prettymuchfuxed said:


> barrett would look better with a longer face


I'd like to se a morph tbh, my midface is slightly too long and I need the cope.

A slightly long midface looks more high class as well so I cope with that too.


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Mar 11, 2020)

prettymuchfuxed said:


> hed be better with a slightly longer midface and oval face shape. oval is the best face shape


Gigacope, square mogs, Pitt mogs


----------



## Deleted member 678 (Mar 11, 2020)

Swescension said:


> I'd like to se a morph tbh, my midface is slightly too long and I need the cope.
> 
> A slightly long midface looks more high class as well so I cope with that too.


Slightly longer midface with oval face with high forehead is highclass af


ArvidGustavsson said:


> Gigacope, square mogs, Pitt mogs


terracope


----------



## Deleted member 4310 (Mar 11, 2020)

prettymuchfuxed said:


> Slightly longer midface with oval face with high forehead is highclass af


I have all of that 

Thanks for the copefuel


----------



## Deleted member 678 (Mar 11, 2020)

Swescension said:


> I have all of that
> 
> Thanks for the copefuel


i have all of that too, thats why i said it JFL


----------



## Deleted member 3259 (Mar 11, 2020)

retardcel. first guy has a 0.9 midface ratio and u say not long midface rofl


----------



## Deleted member 3202 (Mar 11, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> Cope


No.


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Mar 11, 2020)

AleksVs said:


> No.


Cope tbh


----------



## Deleted member 3202 (Mar 11, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> Cope tbh


https://looksmax.org/threads/this-f...-a-long-midface-is.110350/page-3#post-1890316


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Mar 11, 2020)

AleksVs said:


> https://looksmax.org/threads/this-f...-a-long-midface-is.110350/page-3#post-1890316


Lucianga is god


----------



## Deleted member 3202 (Mar 11, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> Lucianga is god


https://looksmax.org/attachments/1580260290843-webm.251594/


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Mar 11, 2020)

AleksVs said:


> https://looksmax.org/attachments/1580260290843-webm.251594/


Pitt is god, swallow the Pitt pill


----------



## Deleted member 3202 (Mar 11, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> Pitt is god, swallow the Pitt pill


Imagine trying to satisfy her after she's given head to this thing. Brutal. . . . .


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Mar 11, 2020)

AleksVs said:


> Imagine trying to satisfy her after she's given head to this thing. Brutal. . . . .


What is this thing? Your link doesn’t work


----------



## Deleted member 3202 (Mar 11, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> What is this thing? Your link doesn’t work


It's a Japanese girl biting down on some sort of giant whale dick I presume.


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Mar 11, 2020)

AleksVs said:


> It's a Japanese girl biting down on some sort of giant whale dick I presume.


Lol, Pitt has a below average dick but still slays. Face > everything else


----------



## Deleted member 3202 (Mar 11, 2020)

@Ritalincel could you post that Jap girl biting down on that giant penis like thing? You know, the one with the semen blowing up in her face?


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Mar 11, 2020)

Fuk said:


> Longish midface simply means that you have a lower chance of being able to pull off the pretty boy look. A longish midface isnt necessarily a bad trait -- so long as your FWHR can compensate for it.
> 
> .9 midface ratio is fine, but below that is pushing it.
> 1.1 midface ratio is good, but above that is pushing it.
> ...


A longer jaw would look better with a slightly longer midface than a slightly shorter one


----------



## Deleted member 3202 (Mar 11, 2020)

@ArvidGustavsson Make sure to take some tissue with you.


https://looksmax.org/threads/251604-2a18b6d2b8cfbff1b8554d1452f2eede-webm.94722/#post-1891240


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Mar 11, 2020)

AleksVs said:


> @ArvidGustavsson Make sure to take some tissue with you.
> 
> 
> https://looksmax.org/threads/251604-2a18b6d2b8cfbff1b8554d1452f2eede-webm.94722/#post-1891240


Faaauurk


----------



## Deleted member 3202 (Mar 11, 2020)

Dope said:


> A longer jaw would look better with a slightly longer midface than a slightly shorter one


And longer jaw is ideal.


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Mar 11, 2020)

AleksVs said:


> And longer jaw is ideal.


I mean Brad Pitt has a short jaw but...


----------



## Deleted member 3202 (Mar 11, 2020)

Dope said:


> I mean Brad Pitt has a short jaw but...
> View attachment 304524


And Ramirez has a long jaw:


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Mar 11, 2020)

Dope said:


> I mean Brad Pitt has a short jaw but...
> View attachment 304524


Cope Brad is god


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Mar 11, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> Cope Brad is god


You're retarded. I was saying Brad Pitt is good looking with a short jaw


----------



## Deleted member 3202 (Mar 11, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> Cope Brad is god


You look exactly like him, though your lips look thicker than his.


Dope said:


> You're retarded. I was saying Brad Pitt is good looking with a short jaw


He would look 10x better with a longer mandible.


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Mar 11, 2020)

AleksVs said:


> You look exactly like him, though your lips look thicker than his.
> 
> He would look 10x better with a longer mandible.


Need a wider jaw and Mouth, more narrow temples and if i can fix that my proportions will be almost the exact same albeit with worse features pheno. I’ve been told my lips look to thin and that i should get botox on here lol


----------



## Deleted member 3202 (Mar 12, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> Need a wider jaw and Mouth, more narrow temples and if i can fix that my proportions will be almost the exact same albeit with worse features pheno. I’ve been told my lips look to thin and that i should get botox on here lol


Wider jaw - Okay

Wider mouth - Yes

More narrow temples - No, you'll look like shit if you do.

Botox for lips - No, whoever said that is a moronic autist.

You look almost as good as prime Pitt Imo, you just need a couple of flaws corrected.


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Mar 12, 2020)

AleksVs said:


> Wider jaw - Okay
> 
> Wider mouth - Yes
> 
> ...


I’m falimmaxxing and will prob do something for a wider mouth when 18+. The thing that makes my forehead big is wide temples though as my forehead is just as high compared to other things as pitts forehead but his is like 30% more narrow


----------



## Mr.cope (Mar 12, 2020)

Andros said:


> 12


It’s definitely gonna get longer


----------



## IndianJock (Mar 12, 2020)

BonesAndHarmony said:


> I'm literally tired of having to see people on here calling everybody whose nose is 1 mm longer than Lachowski's ''long midface''.
> So let's it clear it out once and for all:
> This is NOT a long midface
> View attachment 299630
> ...


All of these are guidelines. Beauty is an art. 

There are exceptions to every rule, so trying to define beauty by rigid definitions and ratios is the recipe for looksmaxxing into a freak


----------



## Deleted member 3202 (Mar 12, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> I’m falimmaxxing and will prob do something for a wider mouth when 18+. The thing that makes my forehead big is wide temples though as my forehead is just as high compared to other things as pitts forehead but his is like 30% more narrow


He needs some temple width Imo, and a high hairline is good as long as it doesn't get to my level of highness. It looks good, you just have a serious case of BDD. The only things I'd do if I were you would be to:

- Chew

- Normal Palate Expander

That's it, you don't need any surgeries.


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Mar 12, 2020)

AleksVs said:


> He needs some temple width Imo, and a high hairline is good as long as it doesn't get to my level of highness. It looks good, you just have a serious case of BDD. The only things I'd do if I were you would be to:
> 
> - Chew
> 
> ...


Does a palate expander work if 20+? I can’t get it now and i’m planning to join army when 18 so i’ll be out by 20-21. Is my nose asymmetry noticable enough to do something about and is it obvious my right zygos is wider than my left?


----------



## Deleted member 3202 (Mar 12, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> Does a palate expander work if 20+? I can’t get it now and i’m planning to join army when 18 so i’ll be out by 20-21. Is my nose asymmetry noticable enough to do something about and is it obvious my right zygos is wider than my left?


I don't notice any major asymmetries, and why are you joining the army?


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Mar 12, 2020)

AleksVs said:


> I don't notice any major asymmetries, and why are you joining the army?


Don’t wanna do college as high school makes me suicidal. Wanna do something different you know, seeking a challange that isn’t ”can you get that chick” ”do that stunt” or ”do a backflip from that”. I wanna get the 1 year education but you have to serve 2 years after that i belive. I’ve always been interested and i’m pretty capable physically. It’s also good to have on your cv i belive


----------



## Deleted member 3202 (Mar 12, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> Don’t wanna do college as high school makes me suicidal. Wanna do something different you know, seeking a challange that isn’t ”can you get that chick” ”do that stunt” or ”do a backflip from that”. I wanna get the 1 year education but you have to serve 2 years after that i belive. I’ve always been interested and i’m pretty capable physically. It’s also good to have on your cv i belive
> View attachment 305229


Top-tier body bro, I now know why you're here, BDD/mentalcel.


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Mar 12, 2020)

AleksVs said:


> Top-tier body bro, I now know why you're here, BDD/mentalcel.


Honestly here cause nothing better to do atm with swedish wheater and no summer so no parties or mc. How i found this is a long stort though. Don’t know if i have bdd but if i do isn’t that good in a way since you can see all your flaws?


----------



## Deleted member 3202 (Mar 12, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> isn’t that good in a way since you can see all your flaws?


Quite the opposite my lad. Theoretically a 10/10 male or female can have this, your brain either creates or enlarges the perceived flaws, so it's not a good way of diagnosing flaws.

Some people see themselves as deformed beasts (look up the elephant man) when they're average or even good looking.

I've also heard BDD and OCD being linked closely together.


----------



## Sikkunt23 (Mar 12, 2020)

BonesAndHarmony said:


> I'm literally tired of having to see people on here calling everybody whose nose is 1 mm longer than Lachowski's ''long midface''.
> So let's it clear it out once and for all:
> This is NOT a long midface
> View attachment 299630
> ...


@medialcanthuscel on suicide watch


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Mar 12, 2020)

AleksVs said:


> Quite the opposite my lad. Theoretically a 10/10 male or female can have this, your brain either creates or enlarges the perceived flaws, so it's not a good way of diagnosing flaws.
> 
> Some people see themselves as deformed beasts (look up the elephant man) when they're average or even good looking.
> 
> I've also heard BDD and OCD being linked closely together.


I def have ocd ngl. Looking at a flipped image of faces and especially mine since i’m so used to it makes me wanna vomit ngl
But 10/10 would be actual perfection so even with bdd would see himself as perfect since no flaws exist


----------



## Deleted member 3202 (Mar 12, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> But 10/10 would be actual perfection so even with bdd would see himself as perfect since no flaws exist


The brain makes them up, so basically you can be a 10/10 and perceive yourself as a -1/10. it's labeled by many as a mental illness. 

P.S. I also have OCD, but I bet mine is far worse than yours.


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Mar 12, 2020)

AleksVs said:


> The brain makes them up, so basically you can be a 10/10 and perceive yourself as a -1/10. it's labeled by many as a mental illness.
> 
> P.S. I also have OCD, but I bet mine is far worse than yours.






This dude has the opposite of bdd where he thinks he’s actual gigachad cause muh nose is everything...


----------



## Deleted member 3202 (Mar 12, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> View attachment 305371
> This dude has the opposite of bdd where he thinks he’s actual gigachad cause muh nose is everything...
> View attachment 305372


There's also something where a study stated that ugly men = high confidence due to the brain helping them to cope and handsome men = low confidence due to the brain helping them not to be overly self-absorbed (Irl it's a death sentence, nobody likes you which will bring down your social status).


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Mar 12, 2020)

AleksVs said:


> There's also something where a study stated that ugly men = high confidence due to the brain helping them to cope and handsome men = low confidence due to the brain helping them not to be overly self-absorbed (Irl it's a death sentence, nobody likes you which will bring down your social status).


This is too real about a dude i know irl lol he’s 3psl but thinks he’s Pitt and he payed for it


----------



## Vidyacoper (Mar 12, 2020)

anything below 1 midface ratio and 2.0 fwhr is subhuman


----------



## Deleted member 3202 (Mar 12, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> This is too real about a dude i know irl lol he’s 3psl but thinks he’s Pitt and he payed for it


What happened to him?


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Mar 12, 2020)

AleksVs said:


> What happened to him?


He became an hated annoying outcast, Dude even challanged me to a fight lol, Looked kinda similar to the dude i posted above


----------



## Sikkunt23 (Mar 12, 2020)

ManANamNahMan said:


> Mine is 0.9252032520325203


Can u do it for me please


----------



## Vidyacoper (Mar 12, 2020)

ManANamNahMan said:


> Mine is 0.9252032520325203


mogged. mine is 1.2 GET MOGGED


----------



## Deleted member 5204 (Mar 12, 2020)

Sikkunt23 said:


> Can u do it for me please


sure


Vidyacoper said:


> mogged. mine is 1.2 GET MOGGED


ok


----------



## Introvertednarc (Mar 12, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> View attachment 305371
> This dude has the opposite of bdd where he thinks he’s actual gigachad cause muh nose is everything...
> View attachment 305372


Bruh I never said nose is everything


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Mar 12, 2020)

Introvertednarc said:


> Bruh I never said nose is everything


You did and you called me and multible others jews who should suicide. Calling people racist while ur ugly ass is antisemetic


----------



## Introvertednarc (Mar 12, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> You did and you called me and multible others jews who should suicide. Calling people racist while ur ugly ass is antisemetic


How's saying you look Jewish antisemetic?


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Mar 12, 2020)

Introvertednarc said:


> How's saying you look Jewish antisemetic?


Your iq is so low i can’t handle it
”Your nose is your whole face though” - introretard


----------



## Introvertednarc (Mar 12, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> Is my nose asymmetry noticable enough to do something about and is it obvious?


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Mar 12, 2020)

Yes, That's from a front view you retard, My nose goes slightly to the right but that has nothing to do with side profile you ugly fucking gook. Btw this is what people think seeing you next to me "Nordic aryan vs a subhuman beaner "


----------



## Introvertednarc (Mar 12, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> Yes, That's from a front view you retard, My nose goes slightly to the right but that has nothing to do with side profile you ugly fucking gook. Btw this is what people think seeing you next to me "Nordic aryan vs a subhuman beaner "


And you have a Jew hump too


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Mar 12, 2020)

Introvertednarc said:


> And you have a Jew hump too


Let's get this straight faggot, Your an underweight 5'8 southasian mixed with curry which is the worst possible situation you can find yourself in, Now add that you have an extremely recessed jaw, Extreme case of protruding eyes, Giga recessed maxilla and the list goes on. And that's after only seeing your subhuman side profile, I'm yet to see your incel front. And then there's me pal, 6ft with athletic build and mog you facially by 8psl points. How you gonna cope? 

At the end of the day your still a virgin, I'm still not.
Girls still wanna be with me but not in a mile radius of you. Cope all you wan't you recessed curry gook subhuman faggot


----------



## Introvertednarc (Mar 12, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> Extreme case of protruding eyes


I have pretty PCT cat eyes


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Mar 12, 2020)

Introvertednarc said:


> I have pretty PCT cat eyes


Your gay aren't you? This isn't some bluepilled bullshit, 
*You are not special. You're not a beautiful and unique snowflake. You're the same decaying organic matter as everything else.*
And you being an way below average looking male your completely invisible, No one will care when you die, No one will love you, You will never have a girlfriend and if you can rich which is very unlikely do to your looks you will be a betabuxx to a landwhale.
This is *your life* and it's *ending one minute at a time*.


----------



## Introvertednarc (Mar 12, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> Your gay aren't you? This isn't some bluepilled bullshit,
> *You are not special. You're not a beautiful and unique snowflake. You're the same decaying organic matter as everything else.*
> And you being an way below average looking male your completely invisible, No one will care when you die, No one will love you, You will never have a girlfriend and if you can rich which is very unlikely do to your looks you will be a betabuxx to a landwhale.
> This is *your life* and it's *ending one minute at a time*.


And your midface is longer than ideal too. Keep believing your good looking you dumb motherfucker.


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Mar 12, 2020)

Introvertednarc said:


> And your midface is longer than ideal too. Keep believing your good looking you dumb motherfucker.


Ideal is 1 but mine is 1.06 in picture standing far away and 1 in most selfies so ur dead wrong, I've fucked 9 different chicks at 16, What exactly have you accomplished? Eaten a bat maybe


----------



## Introvertednarc (Mar 12, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> Ideal is 1 but mine is 1.06 in picture standing far away and 1 in most selfies so ur dead wrong, I've fucked 9 different chicks at 16, What exactly have you accomplished? Eaten a bat maybe


Keep coping with your horse-faced jew-hump, NCT ugly ass self.


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Mar 12, 2020)

Introvertednarc said:


> Keep coping with your horse-faced jew-hump, NCT ugly ass self.


Your the most delusional person on looksmax, I bet ur crying rn you ugly chimp. No one thinks ur gl and no one ever will. You were doomed from the begining, By your logic this dude is ugly


----------



## Introvertednarc (Mar 12, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> Your the most delusional person on looksmax, I bet ur crying rn you ugly chimp. No one thinks ur gl and no one ever will. You were doomed from the begining, By your logic this dude is ugly
> View attachment 305571


If I'm delusional I wouldn't be crying rn you retarded cumskin faggot. Learn to use words properly.


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Mar 12, 2020)

Introvertednarc said:


> If I'm delusional I wouldn't be crying rn you retarded cumskin faggot. Learn to use words properly.


You crying cause ur so pathetic doesn't mean your not delusional, I this dude also a subhuman horseface jew?




Keep coping, In the end ur still an incel who's ugly AF


----------



## Introvertednarc (Mar 12, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> You crying cause ur so pathetic doesn't mean your not delusional, I this dude also a subhuman horseface jew?
> View attachment 305584
> 
> Keep coping, In the end ur still an incel who's ugly AF


No, Pitt's a mogger and you look nothing like him, you subhuman cumskin horsefaced balding piece of shit. I can't believe you're only 16 too, you already look like shit and you'll look worse when you go bald in two years.


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Mar 12, 2020)

Introvertednarc said:


> No, Pitt's a mogger and you look nothing like him, you subhuman cumskin horsefaced balding piece of shit. I can't believe you're only 16 too, you already look like shit and you'll look worse when you go bald in two years.


Me bald would mog you in everyaspect of life, I look more like pitt than you look like a human so keep coping


Introvertednarc said:


> No, Pitt's a mogger and you look nothing like him, you subhuman cumskin horsefaced balding piece of shit. I can't believe you're only 16 too, you already look like shit and you'll look worse when you go bald in two years.


”Yeah, I've already acknowledged that my chin's recessed. I'm asking if I need rhinoplasty for my subhuman nose.” You know everything about you is horrible yet you claim ur perfection jfl. Get off this site my dude. If you learn the truth you will suicide and we need people like you in the working class so we have someone to underpay


----------



## Introvertednarc (Mar 12, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> Me bald would mog you in everyaspect of life, I look more like pitt than you look like a human so keep coping
> 
> ”Yeah, I've already acknowledged that my chin's recessed. I'm asking if I need rhinoplasty for my subhuman nose.” You know everything about you is horrible yet you claim ur perfection jfl. Get off this site my dude. If you learn the truth you will suicide and we need people like you in the working class so we have someone to underpay


Keep stalking my profile, you utter barking dog. And if my nose is subhuman then it’s completely over for your Jew nose you dumb ass mother fucker. Keep crying for my compact midface, PCT, straight nose, light skin phenotype.


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Mar 13, 2020)

They'd still look better with a shorter midface and alot of the ''Non long midfaced'' guys still look uncanny as fuck and so basically you're fucking retarded


----------



## BonesAndHarmony (Mar 13, 2020)

Gudru said:


> They'd still look better with a shorter midface and alot of the ''Non long midfaced'' guys still look uncanny as fuck and so basically you're fucking retarded


"Here's the point I created without proving anything... bla bla bla...you're fucking retarded". Flush yourself you monkey. And stop changing your profile pic every 5 minutes.


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Mar 13, 2020)

BonesAndHarmony said:


> "Here's the point I created without proving anything... bla bla bla...you're fucking retarded". Flush yourself you monkey. And stop changing your profile pic every 5 minutes.


Lmao suck my dick faggot. Your point is shit because the greater amount of them would still benefit from a shorter midface and some of them do look uncanny. I have a long midface myself so I'm not coping, it looks unattractive 

I'll change my pf as much as i want little cuck cunt


----------



## BonesAndHarmony (Mar 13, 2020)

Gudru said:


> Your point is shit because the greater amount of them would still benefit from a shorter midface


No, they wouldn't.


Gudru said:


> I have a long midface myself so I'm not coping, it looks unattractive


Your midface is not long, you haven't learned shit from this thread.


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Mar 13, 2020)

BonesAndHarmony said:


> No, they wouldn't.
> 
> Your midface is not long, you haven't learned shit from this thread.


It is long and it'd look better shortened just like the guys in OP


----------



## BonesAndHarmony (Mar 13, 2020)

Gudru said:


> It is long and it'd look better shortened just like the guys in OP


I guess to each his own.


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Mar 13, 2020)

BonesAndHarmony said:


> I guess to each his own.


Have a nice day


----------



## Crowley (May 29, 2020)

Stingray said:


> I strongly disagree with much that has been said in this thread. This guy definitely has a LONG midface which would look substantially better if it was SHORTER.
> View attachment 299853
> 
> It is longer than the average person's midface and anyone who knows their shit knows that averageness and dimorphism are the foundations of attractiveness.
> ...



this


----------



## beyourself (May 30, 2020)

*bro 5'6'' isn't manlet bro, its just below average bro*​


----------



## Alexanderr (Jul 5, 2020)

rydofx said:


> Horse spotted


People actually consider this ideal? Over for long midface copers tbh.
You guys will forever look like this.


----------



## medialcanthuscel (Jul 5, 2020)

Daily reminder that OP is hardcore coping

All these examples have long midface, and the last examples are horse face (extremely long midface, very rare)


----------



## عبد الرحمن (Jul 5, 2020)

Long mid face is high class feature


----------



## Deleted member 5385 (Jul 6, 2020)

medialcanthuscel said:


> Daily reminder that OP is hardcore coping
> 
> All these examples have long midface, and the last examples are horse face (extremely long midface, very rare)


Guy in your avi has a long midface either. Why you choose him?


----------



## medialcanthuscel (Jul 6, 2020)

Hunterslayer said:


> Guy in your avi has a long midface either. Why you choose him?


Because I'm a coper


----------



## Deleted member 5893 (Jul 6, 2020)

do mines


----------



## CursedOne (Jul 6, 2020)

As compact midfaced guy Im so happy


----------



## mikeock (Jul 8, 2020)

Also, I've noticed that men have way more leeway compared to women in terms of midface length before it becomes a failo. Sarah Jessica Parker is a midface meme yet her's isn't *that *long:


----------



## godlikesz (Jul 8, 2020)

mikeock said:


> Also, I've noticed that men have way more leeway compared to women in terms of midface length before it becomes a failo. Sarah Jessica Parker is a midface meme yet her's isn't *that *long:


too low FWHR is main failo


----------



## gaymidget (Jul 8, 2020)

Eko Fresh lul


----------



## hairyballscel (Jul 8, 2020)

duncehuman02 said:


> do mines


1.15, i think, still doesn't look compact doe


----------



## spark (Jul 8, 2020)

AutisticBeaner said:


> well technicaly everything longer than this should be considered a long midface because that means there's a deviation from what's ideal
> View attachment 299746


Tyson Ballou is likely the most ideal male lmao. What are you even talking about. Do you really think the guy you posted is the ideal?

🤦


----------



## AutisticBeaner (Jul 8, 2020)

spark said:


> Tyson Ballou is likely the most ideal male lmao. What are you even talking about. Do you really think the guy you posted is the ideal?
> 
> 🤦


did i say anything about how i think the guy looks?


----------



## buflek (Jul 8, 2020)

indeed. noone would ever think the guys u mentioned above have horsefaces in real life


----------



## Deleted member 1751 (Jul 8, 2020)

AleksVs said:


> There's also something where a study stated that ugly men = high confidence due to the brain helping them to cope and handsome men = low confidence due to the brain helping them not to be overly self-absorbed (Irl it's a death sentence, nobody likes you which will bring down your social status).


But i heard the exact opposite here
Ugly looking- bad treatment from society, no confidence, introvert

Handsome- alpha personality, confidence, extrovert, eveyone wants to be around him

I think the study is cope . Do you think this guy is introvert or not confident?




he's an alpha because he has masculine looks+ height. He can act anyway he wants and get away with it


----------



## wateriswet (Jul 11, 2020)

shittiest thread I've read so far on best of the best.

just cherrypick the best looking men with long faces and make the argument "this is not a long face" theory. similar logic to bluepilled cucks using dwayne johnson and jason statham as examples to "prove" hair is not important, when in reality they would look much better with hair. confirmation bias at its best. 

*is it a coincidence that your "actual" long face examples happen to also have recessed chins, bug eyes, shit browridges and so on?* 

the closer you are to the ideal the better you are. of course there are good looking men with long faces, just like there are good looking men with short ipds, nct, average height, shit cheekbones, slight recession etc. stop this cherrypicking nonsense.


----------



## Vidyacoper (Jul 11, 2020)

ahh the classical "muhh high class" cope
JFL
horseface copers wake up and realise you will never be a compact mdifaced chad, over for u
keep crying


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Jul 11, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> ahh the classical "muhh high class" cope
> JFL
> horseface copers wake up and realise you will never be a compact mdifaced chad, over for u
> keep crying


you either


----------



## Vidyacoper (Jul 11, 2020)

thinwhiteduke said:


> you either


cope keep crying for my 2.1 fwhr and my 1.2 midface ratio


----------



## Deleted member 6856 (Jul 11, 2020)

Meanwhile OP


----------



## GigaMogger (Aug 16, 2020)

Any midface longer than this should rope tbh


----------



## Deleted member 5385 (Nov 14, 2020)

Now forum standards changed so much that those longish midfaces are Perfect


----------



## Deleted member 5385 (Nov 14, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> ahh the classical "muhh high class" cope
> JFL
> horseface copers wake up and realise you will never be a compact mdifaced chad, over for u
> keep crying


Idk actually..
When you will be unbanned


----------



## PikachuCandy (Mar 13, 2021)

needsolution said:


> Long midface = basically narrow face with lack of fwhr.


Yup
Needs whole zygo arch implants with mandible widening


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Mar 13, 2021)

Midface is overrated anyway, matters 0 irl unless its severe and its usually from just low ipd which still isnt too noticable


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Mar 13, 2021)

Stingray said:


> I strongly disagree with much that has been said in this thread. This guy definitely has a LONG midface which would look substantially better if it was SHORTER.
> View attachment 299853
> 
> It is longer than the average person's midface and anyone who knows their shit knows that averageness and dimorphism are the foundations of attractiveness.
> ...


Holy fuck ur such a loser


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Mar 13, 2021)

Stingray said:


> Let's agree to disagree.


Aka i admit im a black cock sucking faggot who doesnt understand shit


----------



## Deleted member 2748 (Mar 13, 2021)

Gudru said:


> Midface is overrated anyway, matters 0 irl unless its severe and its usually from just low ipd which still isnt too noticable


weren't u giga midfacepilled ? also bad ipd is really noticeable like in my case


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Mar 13, 2021)

Alban said:


> weren't u giga midfacepilled ? also bad ipd is really noticeable like in my case


Stfu with those giga gay terms like pilled faggot jfl

You're on a forum where 15 yo indian autists train themselves to spot flaws and call them out on a chat board do you actually think girls care that much if your jawlines good


----------



## Deleted member 2748 (Mar 13, 2021)

Gudru said:


> Stfu with those giga gay terms like pilled faggot jfl
> 
> You're on a forum where 15 yo indian autists train themselves to spot flaws and call them out on a chat board do you actually think girls care that much if your jawlines good


what's with the aggression ? 
anyways i sorta agree with you


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Mar 13, 2021)

Alban said:


> weren't u giga midfacepilled ? also bad ipd is really noticeable like in my case


Fyi my ipd is bad too but theres no reason to care ab it unless its super severe, work on the mayors and fix the minors later. Fashion, tan, gymmax and good haircut goes a long way


----------



## Soalian (Mar 13, 2021)

Feel ya dog.


----------



## AutisticBeaner (Mar 30, 2021)

AutisticBeaner said:


> well technicaly everything longer than this should be considered a long midface because that means there's a deviation from what's ideal
> View attachment 299746


@JL~ keep coping


----------



## FastBananaCEO (Apr 21, 2021)

so you're basically saying its only a long midface when the guy is ugly. if you're gl with a long midface you cant have a long midface?


----------



## Albeacho (Apr 21, 2021)

FastBananaCEO said:


> so you're basically saying its only a long midface when the guy is ugly. if you're gl with a long midface you cant have a long midface?


----------



## TheEndHasNoEnd (Apr 21, 2021)

Tyson ballou and the fourth guy in the "not a long midface" examples are correct. But the other two do indeed have long midfaces. You're getting looks halo that's why you can't tell. A long midface is a long midface, it doesn't have to be horse tier to qualify it as such.


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Sep 26, 2021)

@subhuman incel is longmidfacecel


----------



## Deleted member 15338 (Sep 26, 2021)

What a coping horsecel thread tbh


----------



## Deleted member 15305 (Oct 2, 2021)

@badg96


----------



## Agendum (Oct 6, 2021)

Deleted member 3202 said:


> MSE is an FWHRcel's savior.


Having gone through 3 MSEs, *I have evaluated that MSE is in fact, a meme.*


----------



## Nothinginparticular (Oct 7, 2021)

BonesAndHarmony said:


> These are all longish midfaces at worst and are even ideal and high class.


_"ideal and high class."_

No the fuck it isn't. You literally don't know what you're saying. Most of the time even a slightly longer than average midface still makes men look weak and bitchy. It's only okay when paired with a strong jaw or broad features, which are the pictures you cherrypicked in the first half. When paired with a weak chin or narrow face, however, even an average midface looks like complete shit.

All you needed to do was mention the concept of FWHR instead of spamming pictures like a retarded autist.


----------

